

Ask HN: Ad networks for desktop apps? - gregschlom

Dear HN'ers,<p>I'm working on a desktop app that I plan to distribute using a freemium model:<p>- Free version: ad-supported<p>- Paid version: (small monthly amount), with no ads, and some additional features<p>But after searching for a while, there seem to be very few ad networks for desktop apps out there. We have ad networks for the web, for mobile apps, but nothing on desktop.<p>What are your thoughts on this? Any ad network to suggest? Any suggestions on my business model?<p>Thanks!<p>greg
======
wbond
I know BuySellAds.com allows you to sell web, OS X and iOS ads. It does not
appear that they have support for Windows apps.
<http://developer.buysellads.com>

------
ecaradec
You could host a webbrowser view inside your app and use any webview. Most
affiliations platforms should work except adsense and other technologies who
need contents on pages.

You could also try to contact <http://www.spointer.com/> . They are doing
targeted ads embeddables in apps. They detect topics that might interest users
with in-browsers addons.

~~~
gregschlom
Great suggestion. Thanks!

------
scrrr
Shouldn't you be able to use a web-view inside your application where you
display web-ads? Essentially your desktop-apps are web-apps anyway, as the
target will (in most cases) be to open a browser-window and display a landing
page.

As for your business model I think I'd prefer a free version with less
features rather than an ad-supported version. Or a web-app in the first place.

~~~
gregschlom
Thanks for the the tip. Google Adsense specifically forbids displaying their
ads on things other than proper websites (because they want to be able to look
at the page with their bots). But other ad networks may be ok.

------
aw3c2
My thought on this? This would be a step back to the dark ages of ad-infested
shareware.

~~~
gregschlom
So, using a free web app with ads and a paid option (think flickr) is ok,
using a free mobile app with ads is ok, but when it's a desktop app it's no
longer ok?

This is not about doing shaddy techniques / crapware / spyware. This is not
about changing user settings, installing toolbar, sniffing on user's activity,
etc... It is just about displaying relevant text link ads inside a program you
enjoy using.

~~~
fbnt
I know many will disagree with me, but I've always had the feeling that
advertising on mobile apps is there to exploit user distraction. I haven't got
any source to back my theory, nor any conversion rate stats, but I would say
that a big chunk of clicks come from user mistakes, rather than genuine
interest in the ads, and the same would apply to desktop applications imo.

This might happen on the web too, but with a lower order of magnitude, since
the average internet surfer is more likely ready to evaluate an
offer/purchase.

~~~
instakill
Unfortunately your theory is mostly flawed. Industry standard click-through
rates and funnel conversion data disprove this.

------
nedwin
I think the idea of web-ads inside your desktop app are a great idea.

You can then spend more time finding an ad network catering to your niche
rather than your technology.

